# MS Visio: eigene shapes erstellen



## WilliamSpiderWeb (11. April 2005)

Hallo,

Ich möchte in MS Visio selber shapes erstellen,
weiß allerdings nicht, wie das gehen soll.

Bitte um Hilfe,

Gruß,
WSW


----------



## ChrisDongov (13. April 2005)

Hi,

welche Version nutzt du denn?
Meinst du mit "Shape" eine komplette Schablone oder wirlich nur ein einzelnes Shape wie z.B. das Entscheidungsshape?


----------

